# Round house and engine houses cast in resin



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi all, I have been building these for about a year and would like more people to see them. The walls are cast 1/2" thick in resin and know you won't have to worry about the weather with them. I plan to make other building with the brick wall mold. 
After reading older postings and people were talking about Randy at Downtown Deco, I talked with him about this project as I was building the master pattern. I have modeled in the old brick pattern where every 7th row is a half brick and this repeats all the way up the wall. I have made 6 round houses that range from 9 stalls to 4 stalls. I sell a 2 stall engine house and start my round houses with 3 stalls. You can add more stalls if the need is their. I build every round house here before I ship it out, that way I can make sure everything fits before you get. These buildings are big, the wall lenght is 42" long and a 9 stall is over 9' across at the back. 

The master took me about 5 week to make. I laid every brick by hand and made it look old some are broken and the rows show signs of settling. 

I built the round House as well as the water tower for Tom Miller's layout for those of you that have see pictures in the May/ June and the July/Aug Narrow Gauge and Short Line Gazett. I have made changes to the structure since I made Tom's by adding pilasters on the ends of the walls and 3 through the middle at each step. It add a shadow effect and breaks up the long flat wall. The engine house is just 2 of the outside walls with a fixed width. I also make a stagger stall engine house too. 

One thing I forgot to mention is that both the round house and the engine house are for the most part cast in resin. The only thing not resin are the under roof supports, and the support beams between each stall everything else is resin cast, the staggered stall in the engine house is made out of plywood. The only thing that I don't make here is the metal hinge, I out source that. 

Again thanks for looking and would like to hear what you think about the buildings you can see more at mcwwerks.com, Joe


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Joe- 

Your stuff looks fantastic, just wish I were rich and could afford some of it.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Joe, 
I agree that your structures are all top notch - just beautiful! 
I understand why your prices are what they are. 'Labor intensive' does not begin to describe your construction process. That being said, I am sure you realize that the number of people that can afford to invest in your museum pieces will be somewhat limited. If those people find your product, quality won't be an issue. I believe your prices are reasonable, although I am unfortunately not part of that demographic./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif" border=0> 
I wish all the best to you, 
Matt


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. Those are beautiful.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

yup im impressed,i need a 9 staller.... 
Nick


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Joe- 

Looking back at my post it might read as snarky, it isn't. I know the value of your time and efforts and the buildings and your water tower are top notch, I just can't afford them. 

Best of luck.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Just spectacular. If I was into 1:20.3, a three stall would definitely be on the wish list. 

What is the roofing made from and how is it attached? The plastic roof on my Pola round house gives me fits, maybe because I want it to be removable.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi and thanks for your question about the roof panels. I make the roof panel in one of 3 ways to suit the client. If the building is going to be indoors I use hard board with good grade of plywood on edge for the roof stringers. I use plywood because even in doors a solid wood stringer could warp. Plywood can only warp laying flat, and this can easly be fixed on edge. The other 2 roofing materials I use is 3 mm pvc plastic, and at the request of the client I will glue to it alumium sheeting. If they ask for this they are going to leave it out doors for an extended period. I do the under side the same for every roof. When I'm done building the roof sections and I make sure they fit I give them a good flat black painting to seal all the wood and panels. 
During the construction process I make sure the roof fits and each roof section is number to make sure it goes in the exact place I ha it here. I don't know if I mentioned before but every round house is put together here before I pack it for shipping. I do this to make sure it all goes to together right before you would get it. I work out all the kinks so you don't have to. When you get it all you need to assemble it is a phillups screw drive, tin snips for the flashing that is shipped loose, some under roof trim along the rear wall and some silicone to glue it down. 

I know this sound simple but the last one I shipped out the client built complete before the instruction arrived a few hours later. 

Thanks again for your question, Joe


----------

